
Even Google forgets to renew its domains - edent
https://shkspr.mobi/blog/2020/01/even-google-forgets-to-renew-its-domains/
======
jawns
If you're publishing a domain name that is supposed to be an example or test
domain, there are some reserved TLDs for that! And you never have to register
or maintain them!

[https://tools.ietf.org/id/draft-ellermann-idnabis-test-
tlds-...](https://tools.ietf.org/id/draft-ellermann-idnabis-test-
tlds-00.xml#rfc.section.2)

domain.example is encouraged for documentation, but you can also use something
like example.invalid.

Whenever I review unit tests that have URLs in them, I insist that they use
the .invalid TLD. I know that .test is encouraged, but I find that .invalid
stands out more when you're browsing a test suite.

The old argument against this was that the average person is really only
familiar with .com, .org, and maybe .net, and they wouldn't even recognize
something with a less commonly used TLD as a domain name.

But with the rise in popularity of alternate TLDs, I don't think that argument
is as persuasive anymore.

~~~
edent
I think the issue is that they wanted people to check the DNS records of a
_real_ site.

~~~
kube-system
example.com resolves.

    
    
        example.com.            8367    IN      A       93.184.216.34
    

[https://www.iana.org/domains/reserved](https://www.iana.org/domains/reserved)

------
totaldude87
i once noticed that Google failed to renew SSL to its AI website, and SSL
expiry warning was thrown.. 1) Noticed bug.. 2) waited 4 hours, to make sure
it is an issue 3) reported bug 4) the issue got fixed 5) got an update next
day that it was not a issue (though i had screenshots)

laughed and promised myself that i will never submit another bug to Google ;)

------
adrianmalacoda
> Eventually, Google replaced most references to SpottedFig.org in their
> documentation. They inexplicably left this one though

Small nitpick: this is spottedfig dot _com_ , a domain which they still
control.

------
walrus01
I wonder what would happen in terms of traffic level if microsoft ever forgot
to renew contoso.com , and somebody registered it and pointed its MX at a mail
server they control.

------
tekcyb-org
I remember way back, I think 2006 or around that time, Google forgot to
register Google.com and someone (I think from microsoft) had registered it,
then gave it back.

~~~
thepete2
Isn't there a 1 month period where you don't own the domain anymore, but no
one except for you can buy it?

~~~
johntash
Yeah, the "redemption period" is what you're thinking of. As far as I know,
only the person who last owned the domain can get it out of that status
(usually at a premium cost). After 30 days, anyone can register it.

[https://www.icann.org/resources/pages/gtld-
lifecycle-2012-02...](https://www.icann.org/resources/pages/gtld-
lifecycle-2012-02-25-en) has a graphic explaining a typical domain lifecycle.

------
donalhunt
tl;dr: google used a domain in documentation but forgot to renew it. Instead
of reclaiming ownership of the domain, they updated their docs.

